
Vue and Material TODO - salmasultana
A simple app built with Vue Material and Vue JS 2.0.<p>This allows the users to add, edit, complete and&#x2F;or remove todo-items.<p>Quite simple and useful. Please check it out https:&#x2F;&#x2F;sultaness.github.io&#x2F;.
======
tuxcanfly
Nice job. Link to the demo:
[https://sultaness.github.io/todo/index.html](https://sultaness.github.io/todo/index.html)

